# Last batch of pyramids down



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Reef MaterialLocation Depth

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 437pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=581 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 114pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 5558" width=152><COL style="WIDTH: 102pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4973" width=136><COL style="WIDTH: 82pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3986" width=109><COL style="WIDTH: 83pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4022" width=110><COL style="WIDTH: 56pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2706" width=74><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="WIDTH: 114pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 width=152>GPR09</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 102pt" width=136>3 ARI modules</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 82pt" width=109>30 17.466'N</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 83pt" width=110>87 14.162'W</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 56pt" width=74 align=right x:num>48</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR10</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.426</TD><TD>87 14.146</TD><TD align=right x:num>49</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR11</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.378</TD><TD>87 14.158</TD><TD align=right x:num>52</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR12</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.328</TD><TD>87 14.138</TD><TD align=right x:num>54</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR13</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.276</TD><TD>87 14.152</TD><TD align=right x:num>52</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR14</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.863</TD><TD>87 14.146</TD><TD align=right x:num>39</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR15</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.778</TD><TD>87 14.133</TD><TD align=right x:num>43</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR16</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.739</TD><TD>87 14.131</TD><TD align=right x:num>43</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR17</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD x:str="30 17.686 ">30 17.686</TD><TD>87 14.116</TD><TD align=right x:num>46</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR18</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.632</TD><TD>87 14.116</TD><TD align=right x:num>47</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR19</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.588</TD><TD>87 14.112</TD><TD align=right x:num>48</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR20</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.534</TD><TD>87 14.112</TD><TD align=right x:num>48</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR21</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.474</TD><TD>87 14.099</TD><TD align=right x:num>47</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR22</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17439</TD><TD>87 14.093</TD><TD align=right x:num>48</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR23</TD><TD x:str="3 broken modules ">3 broken modules</TD><TD>need to confirm</TD><TD>need to confirm</TD><TD align=right x:num>49</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR24</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.339</TD><TD>87 14.089</TD><TD align=right x:num>53</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR25</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.294</TD><TD>87 14.072</TD><TD align=right x:num>55</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GPR26</TD><TD>3 ARI modules</TD><TD>30 17.873</TD><TD>87 14.066</TD><TD align=right x:num>41</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>GB Sertoma.com Reef2</TD><TD>2Limestones/1grouper</TD><TD>30 17.884</TD><TD>87 13.977</TD><TD align=right x:num>45</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>Andi Coyle Reef</TD><TD>1Limestone/1grouper</TD><TD>need to confirm</TD><TD>need to confirm</TD><TD>confirm</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>David's Reef</TD><TD>4 concrete pyramids</TD><TD>30 17.823</TD><TD>87 13.869</TD><TD>confirm</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>Jeff's Reef</TD><TD>3 concrete "tables"</TD><TD>30 17.833</TD><TD>87 14.113</TD><TD align=right x:num>40</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent - looking forward to future reports


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting Joe.:clap


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

How many miles out are these ?? ... was looking for structure to reach by Kayak :letsparty


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

kinda sux that all of these were piled up in yet another escambia county giant reef. we already have giant piles of concrete from I-10 and 3mile bridge. could have added $200 to the total fuel cost for deployment and lined the beach with these 1/4 mile apart. instead all of these are a hundred yards apart or less. i am all for a close reef. i love that the guys on the kayaks are getting out and killing fish...YOU GUYS ARE BADASS, but come on escambia county!!!

i have dove the sandy bottom in this area.... there is no coral, nothing to kill by deployment, and no reason to pile this shit up in one spot. could have put 3-5 in each spot and move a little and put 3-5 in another spot AND SO ON and streched this out from ft pickens to the pier.

i know it went by a reefing model, and i'm glad they are down there, but they are so close together.there are a few that are .3mile apart....if they were all like that it would stretch for 5 miles of the beach.










way to go everybody that aided in getting these down, i just wish that the politics was a lesser part of the process and stuff could go where it needs to


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So is that 0.3 miles from the beach , or is that the length of this particular Reef ?? ... Sean this is Fred BTW , the one that lives down the Street from your Parents :letsparty ... Steve's best friend ... I've been to the MBT site and looked at the Reef page , PM me , I'm new to Loran / GPS on my Kayak :doh


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sean,

You might have missed something. This is the initial stage of a much larger project.










This zone is about a mile deep (North to South) 2+ wide with a sister site to the west of the pass. 

It's not one giant reef and if it acts as one, sweet. We just made a one-mile long, 300-foot wide reef. That's doing something in my book.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i say dont look a gift horse in the mouth

there was some folks who worked very hard to make this happen

over a matter of years

thanks guys you know who you are:bowdown


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

These reefs where a foot in the door so to speak,something better than nothing. No turning back for Escambia Co.now and its about friggin time!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

:clap ... is the "Sister" Reef to the West of the Pass deployed already too ??


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ OK soooooooooooooooooooooooooo , anyone ?? ^^ :banghead:banghead


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Pourman1 (7/7/2009)*:clap ... is the "Sister" Reef to the West of the Pass deployed already too ??


Sorry missed that one.

No, there's nothing out west right now. We're working on locating more material and the resources to deploy them. There are strict guidelines as to what can be put in these areas because of their proximity to the beach and homes. Must be large concrete or concrete rubble.

These zones will take a good while to fill but we are still working on other projects as well including inshore zones in the bay and nearshore dive/snorkel/fishing sites.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad to see some appreciation for the reefbuilding efforts going on. Enough crabbing about what's wrong with the effort and a little more hurrah for what's right. We have a fantastic reefbuilding effort here and I meet people from all over the state and the United States that are amazed at what we have here. Let's get out there and start enjoying it.

HURRAH:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *nextstep (7/7/2009)*i say dont look a gift horse in the mouth
> 
> there was some folks who worked very hard to make this happen
> 
> ...




Well said!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Isn't there a site like Google maps that you can plug in those numbers and get a graphic of them? Senior moment here and can't remember where I saw it before. Thanks


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

WWW.GOOGLEEARTH.COM

Ican't make a plan toout offshorewith out it!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone been out to these new Reefs yet ?? ... just wondering if they're holding Bait and Fish yet ??


----------

